
Why I think we’re not souls but just matter. - utkarshs12
https://medium.com/@utkarsh_sinha/why-i-think-were-not-souls-but-just-matter-3cf424994a95
======
IXxXI
Materialists fear the unknown. That's one reason they adhere to materialism
and refuse to consider God, the existence of a soul or supernatural forces.
They're afraid and prefer to avoid facts, details and truth in favor of their
own indoctrinated perspective.

~~~
utkarshs12
"They're afraid and prefer to avoid facts, details and truth in favor of their
own indoctrinated perspective." \- This quite easily could also be the
definition of someone who believes in God, souls and supernatural forces.
Anyway, I respect your opinion.

I just believe that individuals are born with unique intellects. Each one
thinks differently. Each brain, is creative and is entitled to believe in
their own ideas first. However, one thing that lies undeterred which is, our
ability to question things and ideas. Question our own ideas for that matter.
Questioning things makes us wiser undoubtedly.

Questioning things has brought us to all the technological & scientific
advancements that we enjoy today. Unfortunately, I do feel, that believers in
the God/souls/supernatural, question much less, almost never. Therefore, while
the field of science, has seen multiple iterations of ideas - One scientist
comes up with an idea, it's accepted and then another scientist comes up with
a better idea which gets accepted. Scientists keep debunking their own ideas
from time to time, thus unravelling the truth further. Whereas, this rarely
seems to be the case in the field of religion.

